# Kanger Squonkbox



## Riaz (4/3/16)

Posting this thread here as requested by @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Stosta (4/3/16)

Awesome! We just wanting to know who is planning on bringing this in? I have a feeling there will be loads of pre-orders!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/16)

I will hazard a guess that all the Kanger Vendors will be getting them... it will be hyped to the max and the FOMO will be great.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/3/16)

Agreed these are going to be HUGELY popular. My rec would be if in a hurry buy from overseas.


----------



## Silver (6/3/16)

Lol, this is going to be fun...

Rob, you are right i can feel the FOMO starting...

Sigh, here we go again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/3/16)

FOMO
ˈfəʊməʊ/
_noun_
informal

anxiety that an exciting or interesting event may currently be happening elsewhere, often aroused by posts seen on a social media website.
"I realized I was a lifelong sufferer of FOMO"


I had to look it up. Looooooooool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (6/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> FOMO
> ˈfəʊməʊ/
> _noun_
> informal
> ...


At my stage of the vaping journey one has JOMO!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> FOMO
> ˈfəʊməʊ/
> _noun_
> informal
> ...



Thanks @Lord Vetinari 
Also known as "fear of missing out"
Lol

@Andre, classic. I will assume J stands for "joy"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/16)

So was wondering about this... Vendors waiting for something more solid from Kangertech before they comit to doing pre-orders? I would have thought there would be a large advantage to setting up a pre-order system as soon as possible to try and get the majority of sales from people wanting these. I obviously know nothing about importing vape gear etc., so I was just curious as to why vendors were being so quiet on this one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/16)

@Stosta there is little doubt the vendors are watching the situation like Hawks... the issue for them is how many to order... because if it's a great device they will order too little... and if it's crap they will be stuck with stock. A couple of vendors have been burnt buying Chinese Squonkers in the past and my guess is they are a little wary. Granted it's probably a safer bet because it Kanger and it also appears that it is indeed a standard BF 510 so if the worst comes to the worst you can put a decent atty on it and have a cheap squonker.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta there is little doubt the vendors are watching the situation like Hawks... the issue for them is how many to order... because if it's a great device they will order too little... and if it's crap they will be stuck with stock. A couple of vendors have been burnt buying Chinese Squonkers in the past and my guess is they are a little wary. Granted it's probably a safer bet because it Kanger and it also appears that it is indeed a standard BF 510 so if the worst comes to the worst you can put a decent atty on it and have a cheap squonker.


Thanks Rob!

I understand that this thing could be completely hit-or-miss as well! I have found international vendors (mind you, no one I would trust) doing pre-orders from $30 to $70 as well, so I'm sure it would be difficult for our local vendors to set up a pre-order page when they don't know what the landing price would be.


----------



## Wesley (7/3/16)

Kangertech will probably release a 75 watt dual battery temperature control version the week after. And the week after that, one with support for stainless steel coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks Rob!
> 
> I understand that this thing could be completely hit-or-miss as well! I have found international vendors (mind you, no one I would trust) doing pre-orders from $30 to $70 as well, so I'm sure it would be difficult for our local vendors to set up a pre-order page when they don't know what the landing price would be.



I don't do pre-orders except under exceptional circumstances... almost every time I have done one it's been an issue... I will wait until one of the local vendors get one... then I'll play with it and either throw it into the gorge or pass it on to someone. For me it's a mech mod squonker or a regulated device with a Target tank on top right now.


----------



## Stosta (10/3/16)

Managed to sort a Black Dripbox, to my front door, for less than R800! To say I'm excited is a serious understatement!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Managed to sort a Black Dripbox, to my front door, for less than R800! To say I'm excited is a serious understatement!


Highly curious to get your verdict on it and how you managed to get one lol


----------



## Stosta (10/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Highly curious to get your verdict on it and how you managed to get one lol


Don't get me wrong, it won't be a sneak preview or anything, but managed to get my local supplier to commit bringing one in for me, so as soon as he gets them, he'll deliver mine. He is actually priced it at R600, but I'm expecting that he is just as excited as I am and has forgotten to price something integral!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Wesley (10/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Don't get me wrong, it won't be a sneak preview or anything, but managed to get my local supplier to commit bringing one in for me, so as soon as he gets them, he'll deliver mine. He is actually priced it at R600, but I'm expecting that he is just as excited as I am and has forgotten to price something integral!


Just the mod, or the RDA as well?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (10/3/16)

Wesley said:


> Just the mod, or the RDA as well?


The whole kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/3/16)

This might be a new game changer. 
My REO never fired at a constant 60w as it is a pure mech. This is something completely different. No REO, KUI or terminator this time!

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

Any vendors bring in the white dripbox ?


----------

